# Snorkels



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

:thinking: Ok guys . Im getting really close . I was using spa hose for my snorkels before this motor job . I am going to hard pipe the part that goes under water . But Im thinking should i use Flex PVC or spa hose again and coupler it to the hard piping . Also how much does Flex PVC ( Flex ) and A freind of mine told me that im not going to have to rejet . but i find it hard to believe . It had trouble running last time . it would stutter under WOT on take off . Someone help please .


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

spa hose, you already know that it works. myself, I would hard pipe it all the way. flex pvc cant help ya there , never used it on anything. i'd say gonna have to rejet , considering you had that many probs on take off and WOT. i have never messed with a polaris before,


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I used pvc pipe all the way on mine, no flex at all, but that's just me.. That spa hose will wear out in a few months.. And yes you will have to rejet for sure, the motor will be getting alot more air now.. Try some hose frome here.. It's a little bit expensive but you will NEVER have to replace it, I know people that have been running this hose for years with no issues at all.. http://www.mcmaster.com/#hose/=7yxasx


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

ekk .. well i cant quite hard pipe the hole thing . I would have to go outta my way to do that . I am gonna try to run Flex PVC Ive heard it works so i hope it does..


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

The only type of flex I would consider would be electrical liquidtite conduit. Its' construction is PVC over steel (or aluminum) flex (not sure 2", 2 1/2" or 3" would be able to make the necessary sharp bends). If you plan on using PVC flex with no steel (or aluminum) reinforcement, you run the risk of collapse either from outside water pressure or engine and belt drive intake suction. I have all rigid PVC Schedule 40 water pipe and will never have to worry about collapse.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

You can not Hard pipe a polaris . Ive tried . Thats when i went to Spa hose . now im trying Flex .


----------

